# Some Basic help questions



## Fishoutofwater (Aug 15, 2012)

Greetings I have a 125gallon tank with an Fx5 that i am finally(financially) ready to start. I chose Victorian Cichlids when i was at my local Zoo/Aquarium here in Toledo, OH, they had a Victorian Cichlid tank with some information on them and i immediately fell for them haha. I have done hours and hours of research and have tons of websites bookmarked, however I do have some noob questions:

1. With the Fx5 what should the flow rate be? (it can up to 925gph)
2. What is the best substrate for them? What do you guys use? I've heard differing things about crushed coral, I'd rather not cut the insides of their mouths.
3. Not sure if i want to attempt breeding them yet, want to get the basics down first so i can do it right and treat them right. so maybe I could start with males only? How many males would you recommend in a 125g? I know Malawi tanks are somewhat supposed to be a little crowded to cut down on aggression
4. With males only can i have several different species?
5. I know some prefer rocks/crevices and others prefer open water/substrate and I would like to have variations of both, what species or Haps and Mbuna do you recommend?
6. Does anyone have pics themselves or links to what Lake Victoria itself looks like underwater so that i can mimic it(haven't had a lot of luck here)?
7. How often would you recommend water changes and how much?
8. What type of media should i use in the FX5? I don't plan on having any live plants or maybe just minimal.
9. What lighting would you recommend: wattage, lumens, duration of day cycle, etc.
10. What other(if any) tank mates are viable with Victorians? Which bottom feeders should I chose?
11. What is the best type of rock to use? Rounded river rock, slate rock, etc.(Also how heavy is too heavy, don't want my seals breaking)

Thanks everyone for your help so I can help the fish


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

1. With the Fx5 what should the flow rate be? (it can up to 925gph)
all she's got

2. What is the best substrate for them? What do you guys use? I've heard differing things about crushed coral, I'd rather not cut the insides of their mouths.
Play sand or pool filter sand, many of them like to dig or sift. 

3. Not sure if i want to attempt breeding them yet, want to get the basics down first so i can do it right and treat them right. so maybe I could start with males only? How many males would you recommend in a 125g? I know Malawi tanks are somewhat supposed to be a little crowded to cut down on aggression
Mixed groups are much easier, and you'll want extra tanks around if you want just males.

4. With males only can i have several different species?
Yes, different species are actually much safer than even similar looking fish. 

5. I know some prefer rocks/crevices and others prefer open water/substrate and I would like to have variations of both, what species or Haps and Mbuna do you recommend?
Too many choices... Yellow labs are always good. 

6. Does anyone have pics themselves or links to what Lake Victoria itself looks like underwater so that i can mimic it(haven't had a lot of luck here)?
It's supposed to be murky, that's the problem.

7. How often would you recommend water changes and how much?
Weekly, 50% or enough to keep nitrate below 20-30 ppm. Get an auto changer that hooks to the sink!

8. What type of media should i use in the FX5? I don't plan on having any live plants or maybe just minimal.
A tray of crushed coral if your water isn't already hard, not sure other than that. 

9. What lighting would you recommend: wattage, lumens, duration of day cycle, etc.
Totally up to you , they don't need it. More than 6-8 hours, and you might get more algae than you want to clean. They look prettier under good lights.

10. What other(if any) tank mates are viable with Victorians? Which bottom feeders should I chose?
Long list, depends on the specific victorian. Get some Syno multipunctatus if you want cats. They look good, eat fry, and might even reproduce themselves in the tank. I'm hoping mine do. 

11. What is the best type of rock to use? Rounded river rock, slate rock, etc.(Also how heavy is too heavy, don't want my seals breaking)
I like odd shape rocks, slate looks fake to me. They can fit into really tight spots, so don't bother trying to make big caves. You can't fit enough rock to break the tank, but you can kill fish if you have an avalanche.

Good luck!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fishoutofwater said:


> 1. With the Fx5 what should the flow rate be? (it can up to 925gph)


925 would be good.


Fishoutofwater said:


> 2. What is the best substrate for them? What do you guys use?


I like pool filter sand.


Fishoutofwater said:


> 3. Not sure if i want to attempt breeding them yet, want to get the basics down first so i can do it right and treat them right. so maybe I could start with males only?


Male Victorians have a reputation for not coloring up unless females are present.


Fishoutofwater said:


> 4. With males only can i have several different species?


Yes


Fishoutofwater said:


> 5. I know some prefer rocks/crevices and others prefer open water/substrate and I would like to have variations of both, what species or Haps and Mbuna do you recommend?


Take a look at some of the Victorian cookie cutter tanks in the Library.


Fishoutofwater said:


> 6. Does anyone have pics themselves or links to what Lake Victoria itself looks like underwater so that i can mimic it(haven't had a lot of luck here)?


Maybe others can chime in.


Fishoutofwater said:


> 7. How often would you recommend water changes and how much?


50% weekly or more as required.


Fishoutofwater said:


> 8. What type of media should i use in the FX5? I don't plan on having any live plants or maybe just minimal.


I like sponges, fine filter pads and crushed coral, pot scrubbers or Eheim SubstratPro (or equivalent).


Fishoutofwater said:


> 9. What lighting would you recommend: wattage, lumens, duration of day cycle, etc.


The lights that come with the aquarium will be fine, six hours daily or less.


Fishoutofwater said:


> 10. What other(if any) tank mates are viable with Victorians? Which bottom feeders should I chose?


Synodontis lucipinnis, multipunctata or petricola work well. 


Fishoutofwater said:


> 11. What is the best type of rock to use? Rounded river rock, slate rock, etc.(Also how heavy is too heavy, don't want my seals breaking)


I like rounded rocks to minimize fish injuries and you could completely fill the tank solid full of rocks without having a weight problem. I have 250 pounds in my 125G tank.


----------

